# 60's & 70'S Dance Party...



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok you old people out there, it's time to get groovy!! 
You be be the DJ!!!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

You're disturbed.


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

thetrue said:


> You're disturbed.


No, Disturbed is in the 2000's. lol


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

I think everyone on this set was completely stoned. EVERYONE.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > You're disturbed.
> ...


Apologies - you qualify as one of the "people" in your song.


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

thetrue said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...


lol You have no idea.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


PLEASE NOTE: My song MAY OR MAY NOT be indicative of my state of mind at any given time


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

Can't have a 60's party without a good protest song.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

I came of age in the 1970's...here's a song that was absolutely huge in 1976 and 1977...here's a version done live on Top Of The Pops,to play the show out.....


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

more Country Joe


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

Love Biff Rose. By chance, we ran into a bunch his albums on vinyl at a thrift store, 10 cents each!!! super rare. Buzz the Fuzz is the song that got us hooked.


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

You "guys" are killing me ....I know all this music and have it on iTunes


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

... i wonder what this song is about. :er:


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Mully said:


> You "guys" are killing me ....I know all this music and have it on iTunes


Play w/ us...lol


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

Mully said:


> You "guys" are killing me ....I know all this music and have it on iTunes



If you have Biff Rose on iTunes, you must be a MAJOR hippy.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

Another huge hit was Wild Cherry's 1976 hit "Play That Funky Music"...I swear I heard it at every dance party for a decade


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2012)

Dedicated to my lovely wife. :hug::


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

This really should be the 60s/70s be-in, not dance party


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

More Arlo


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

Blondie's Debbi Harry caused quite a stir in 1978, when videotaped songs were just becoming popular. This song was a huge hit immediately, with people my age who were hungry for a new,different type of music that we had not been bombarded with since the late 1960's.


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

mishele said:


>


K  

 :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Jim Morrison's Birthday today!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## shefjr (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

vid did not work


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Mully said:


> vid did not work


Try again my friend...=)
A little inspiration...
100 Greatest Rock 'n' Roll Songs of the 1960s
Bradboard Top Songs of the 1970s


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

Jigsaw's song "Sky High" hit the scene in 1975, and was a dance staple for a number of years...can't find a good version of it, but this one has the lyrics overlayed on-screen. Vocalist Des Dyer was 26 years old when this song hit, and his falsetto-voiced singing passages was kind of a "thing" some bands did back then...Frankie Valee, The Bee Gees, and other bands had exploited that with big chart success...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

Pure 1960,s


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

This is 60's, right?


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

*Scandalous*...Nick Gilder's Hot Child In The City...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

I used to tell my ex that there was a very specific reason her eyes were brown


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

*MORE COWBELL!!!*


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

thetrue said:


> I used to tell my ex that there was a very specific reason her eyes were brown


She left you...huh?!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > I used to tell my ex that there was a very specific reason her eyes were brown
> ...


Funny, no. I actually had a hard time getting that one to go away.


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2012)

MAJOR hit at all dances and dance clubs in the mid- to late-1970's...


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

^^ And for those of you that are over 40


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

fleetwood mac is one of my all time favorite bands ... ever.


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

All time get high song


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

Donny Osmond + Disco + Locomotives = WTF


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Please no ABBA!! GOD!!lol


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

From elsewhere in Scandinavia ... is this better, Mish?


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2012)

You've GOT to have Parliament!


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

OMG...love this song....lol


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

Where did everyone go LOL


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Mully said:


> Where did everyone go LOL


LOL What are you talking about?! Posts are one minute apart.


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## shefjr (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ratssass (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## shefjr (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah baby....lol


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ratssass (Dec 8, 2012)

...great thread,mishele........thanks


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

This was too much fun ....thanks for the post


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)

It was a ton of fun!! Lots of good tunes!!Thanks for playing w/ me!!


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## shefjr (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ratssass (Dec 8, 2012)

mishele said:


>




   "I pressed her thigh,and death smiled"


----------



## shefjr (Dec 8, 2012)

****Caution*** this may make your ears bleed.:lmao:


----------



## mishele (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2012)

You think you've caused ear bleeding, shefjr? Take a listen to this crap


----------



## shefjr (Dec 9, 2012)

unpopular said:


> You think you've caused ear bleeding, shefjr? Take a listen to this crap


You win! The Conway Twitty song doesn't bother me too much only because it reminds me of a family guy episode. I did watch the whole video BTW and they were really jammin' lol!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2012)

shefjr said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > You think you've caused ear bleeding, shefjr? Take a listen to this crap
> ...



Take note of the Rembrandt lighting pattern they used on Conway Twitty...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 9, 2012)

shefjr said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > You think you've caused ear bleeding, shefjr? Take a listen to this crap
> ...



Merle Haggard just pisses me off! LOL

Actually, I think it's a really interesting record of the era. We romanticize so much about what the hippies and yippies and freaks and heads were about, we often ignore the views and values of the so-called "moral majority".


----------



## sleist (Dec 12, 2012)

_*Scarlet Begonias -> Fire on the Mountain

Barton Hall, Cornell University, Ithaca, NY 1977*_


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 12, 2012)

was pre-hippie. Here is a sound from 1961 by a hometown group.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

\m/  Check out these tasty riffs \m/


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

\m/ one of my favorite bands in high school \m/


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

\m/OZZY\m/


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

Crazy Deer Killer on guitar


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

\m/ Mike Oldfield, need I say anymore?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

\m/ This would have been a great DOOM track \m/


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)

\m/DIO\m/


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 13, 2012)

It doesn't get any better than this one:


----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)

You guys are dancing by yourself  LMAO


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2012)

Worth watching for the dancing!!


----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## sleist (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 14, 2012)

Man, can't believe nobody invited The Eagles to this party! I may be younger then you all, but I grew up on a lot of the music posted. Great stuff!


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------

